# RWS 350 Magnum Opinion



## Dunnbrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi folks...

I'm new to the forum. Looks like a great spot to share information. I have on order (2) RWS 350 rifles for my boys for Christmas. They're aged 12 and 13. It wasn't until after I ordered them that I read about a couple items that concern me. They are:

1) Difficult rifle to shoot (I guess they mean hitting target)
2) Requires some strength to break the barrel for loading
3) Is heavy
4) Gives significant recoil

I'm hoping I bought the right guns for my boys. They're both average size for their age. They've gone through an Airsoft phase and are really hoping for pellet guns. The intended use is target shooting. I've owned plenty of pellet guns as a kid...nothing with this much kick. My question: Did I make a bad choice here? Was there a better rifle I could have ordered given their age? I did not yet buy scopes but plan on doing so as well. Appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks...


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome ! The thing about springers is they are very hold sensitive. I know guys that can hit a penny at 100 yards with a powder gun but when you put a springer in their hands they can't hit a 1 foot target at 10 yards. The recoil on springers aren't bad it's just a duel recoil but it all happens in a micro second. It's not like a shot gun or .50 cal where u get pushed back. Cocking may be an issue for kids their size but children are smart and they will find a way just make sure they are being safe. Teach them the artillery hold. Always wear safety goggles and make sure they understand these guns are not toys and they should never point it at 1 another. Best of luck friend


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Considering the 350's are springers , they are to much gun for your boys and probably many adults as well.
It wasn't just to long ago I sold a RWS 34 to a 14 yr old boy on this forum. I remember expressing reservations to him 
and his mom that even the 34 might be to much gun for him. He still wanted it though and got it for a decent price.

The HW25l or HW30s would have been a much better choice http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/Weihrauch.htm
A joy to shoot and power enough to kill squirrels with headshots at 15 yds or so.


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

My 14 yr old cousin has no problem shooting my hatsan torpedo 150. And my 12 yr old cousin using my trail np


----------

